# How often should I get an oil change for my 04 530i?



## LondonBlue (Feb 26, 2004)

*We purchased a 2004 530i through the European Delivery Program last year. We took redelivery of the car in late June 2004. Upon recommendation of this board, we did the first oil change at around 5,000 miles. The car is at about 9,000 miles now and I believe BMW recommends an oil change at 12,000 miles? My husband thinks we should do another one sooner and that he thinks BMW is recommending it about once a year since they are now paying for it under the maintenance plan.

Any comments or thoughts?

THanks.

Jamila*


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Wait until the service indicator is down to -0-*


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

If you want to keep the car for any length of time, I'd consider doing it once between the provided services. About every six months or 6000 miles. Don't reset the service lights, though, or the dealer may not give you the free one. Also, they will do it once a year even if the service lights did not run out.

Edit: just re-read your post. If you had it done at 5K and you are at 9K now, I'd wait until your car is a year old and get the included one done by the dealer. My original reply above was meant for the next year...


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

atyclb said:


> *Wait until the service indicator is down to -0-*


You are kidding. Right?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

MatWiz said:


> You are kidding. Right?


no


----------



## Presley348 (Oct 6, 2004)

jamilaz said:


> *We purchased a 2004 530i through the European Delivery Program last year. We took redelivery of the car in late June 2004. Upon recommendation of this board, we did the first oil change at around 5,000 miles. The car is at about 9,000 miles now and I believe BMW recommends an oil change at 12,000 miles? My husband thinks we should do another one sooner and that he thinks BMW is recommending it about once a year since they are now paying for it under the maintenance plan.
> 
> Any comments or thoughts?
> 
> ...


==========================================================

I also own a new 2004 530 t. Silver, and I choose to change my synthetic motor oil every 7500 miles.

Now I realize that BMW says oh it will last well over every 15,000 miles without breaking down, and that might be true, but lets face it, we have very expensive BMW 5 series toys we own and I am not taking any chances. I believe it will need changing half, that time that BMW recommends every 7,500 miles, and that way we should be safe. 

The way I figure it is that BMW pays for my oil change every 15,000 mile under the maintenance plan we purchased with our Chris Bangle and team E 60 Bimmer's, so I pay for the oil change in between 15,000 miles, making it ever 7,500 miles which will cost me $69.95 a pop for our $55,000 Bimmer toys at my BMW Dealer here in Atlanta GA.  :bawling:  :dunno:

If your a BMW is under a company lease, and you get a new car every couple of years, then you might go ahead and follow BMW rules and change your oil every 15,000 miles under the BMW maintenance program that was already paid for. But if you own your new 2004 BMW and plan to keep it a few years, like I am, you might want to do as I do and change your motor oil every 7,500 miles, and be on the safe side. :thumbup:

Sincerely,


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

For additional feedback, read this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90314


----------



## Presley348 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Nevermind...*

Nevermind...


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

jamilaz said:


> *We purchased a 2004 530i through the European Delivery Program last year. We took redelivery of the car in late June 2004. Upon recommendation of this board, we did the first oil change at around 5,000 miles. The car is at about 9,000 miles now and I believe BMW recommends an oil change at 12,000 miles? My husband thinks we should do another one sooner and that he thinks BMW is recommending it about once a year since they are now paying for it under the maintenance plan.
> 
> Any comments or thoughts?
> 
> ...


Every 7500, synthetic.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I suggest you go by the green bar indicator lights. BMW doesn't go by mileage to determine your next service interval...they go by fuel useage. Each green bar represents like 1000 liters of gas (I don't know the exact number but I'm in the ballpark). When you get to the yellow, it'll stay lit for something less than that...maybe 250 liters.

So if you wish to change your oil twice as often as BMW suggests, change the oil and filter somewhere between 2-3 green bars left. For most normal driving, you'll find this falls between 6-8,000 miles.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

holy crap. i just changed my oil after a little over 3K miles. i have a 98 540 and i changed it at 85K miles and now i have 89K miles but i have smaller 16's on right now for winter so i've only got about 88K. am i doing something wacked here? 

coming from a japanese sports car (almost super car, the 300zx twinturbo), i use to change it every 3K so i figure it'll be the same. i remember hearing about the 15K change but there's no way i'm giong to wait that long. nor do i think 7K is acceptable. is there something wrong with changing the oil so often?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

chivas,

Change the oil as often as you like if you'll sleep better at night. I think the synthetics they make nowadays are quite good and that is why BMW suggests the intervals they do. I, too, can't bring myself to wait so long but I've calmed down a bit and now do it at the 2-3 green bar stage.


----------



## kybriggs82 (Jun 3, 2004)

*Oil Change*

I have a 05' 545 and at 1200 miles I had the oil serviced. I will continue to change the oil at every 5000 to 6000 mile intervals. I consider $95.00 per service cheaper in the long run and I have peace of mind..plus BMW and it's service department is also happy too..


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

You can change the oil yourselves with a small investment in some filters and a fluid extractor:

http://www.mytoolstore.com/astro/asthan11.html#7815

You won't even need to get dirty or on your back. Buy your oil from the dealer (seroiusly, it is the best deal out there), get some filters from Pacific BMW (buy a half-dozen), and pick up a 36 mm socket for your rachet.

You will now be set to change your own oil and for far less than anywhere else.


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

jamilaz said:


> *We purchased a 2004 530i through the European Delivery Program last year. We took redelivery of the car in late June 2004. Upon recommendation of this board, we did the first oil change at around 5,000 miles. The car is at about 9,000 miles now and I believe BMW recommends an oil change at 12,000 miles? My husband thinks we should do another one sooner and that he thinks BMW is recommending it about once a year since they are now paying for it under the maintenance plan.
> 
> Any comments or thoughts?
> 
> ...


On bimmerfest I have read a lot of posts on "when" to change the oil. The simple conclusion that I have come to is- "do the oil change when the manufacturer tells you too". See all the big motor companies have HUGE RnD "research and development" budgets. Do you think any of the people here can match those budgets of testing BMW's over n over for the best possible time to change the oil? And give you a fair opinion. IF they recommend 15K I bet you anything they (the BMW group) are playing safe more then us. I bet it is good till 30K- but they play it safe and tell us 15 just so that we'd change 'em on time even if we procrastinate. Tell me why with their huge RnD budgets do they have any reason to tell us 15K yet mean 7.5K (so we can break our engines every 6th month and buy new!) that's all crap. I don't know why people are so paranoid when it comes to changing their bmw's oil. Hey if they say 15K do it between 13-17K and you'll be fine. There are many other things in life to be worried about then oil changes!
And all of you who think differently- please bring proof to the table.


----------



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

jamilaz said:


> *We purchased a 2004 530i through the European Delivery Program last year. We took redelivery of the car in late June 2004. Upon recommendation of this board, we did the first oil change at around 5,000 miles. The car is at about 9,000 miles now and I believe BMW recommends an oil change at 12,000 miles? My husband thinks we should do another one sooner and that he thinks BMW is recommending it about once a year since they are now paying for it under the maintenance plan.
> 
> Any comments or thoughts?
> 
> ...


I would do it every 5000 miles. One more thousand miles to go for me to do the first oil change. 

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------



## Presley348 (Oct 6, 2004)

*oil*



lcc014 said:


> I would do it every 5000 miles. One more thousand miles to go for me to do the first oil change.
> 
> Ching-Ho Cheng


----------



## Presley348 (Oct 6, 2004)

jamilaz said:


> *We purchased a 2004 530i through the European Delivery Program last year. We took redelivery of the car in late June 2004. Upon recommendation of this board, we did the first oil change at around 5,000 miles. The car is at about 9,000 miles now and I believe BMW recommends an oil change at 12,000 miles? My husband thinks we should do another one sooner and that he thinks BMW is recommending it about once a year since they are now paying for it under the maintenance plan.
> 
> Any comments or thoughts?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Mr. Presley, are you having trouble posting...may I assist you?


----------



## rph74 (Dec 27, 2003)

I just read an article in the newspaper that states that 10,000 miles is just fine when using synthetic oil. It says that in Germany, most change their oil just once a year (but also average only 10k miles per year versus 15-20k here in the U.S.). The 3 month/3000 mile idea was created by oil change companies, not by automakers!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Actually, that makes perfect sense when I think about it. We are so gullible sometimes....


----------

